# Testers Needed!



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

With all the positive reviews coming in across the 8 forums we sponsor Blue Sky Peptide wants to step it up with another round of testing.

We prefer that you have been a member for 2 years or longer, and or a respectable amount of posts.

Just post the product you would like to research in this thread. If you are selected we will send you a pm. 

This is a great opportunity to research some of our products in exchange for an honest log review. 

Happy research my IM friends!   



www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueskypeptide said:


> With all the positive reviews coming in across the 8 forums we sponsor Blue Sky Peptide wants to step it up with another round of testing.
> 
> We prefer that you have been a member for 2 years or longer, and or a respectable amount of posts.
> 
> ...



Please add more than one product that you wish to research. This will increase your chances of being selected. We want a variety of products tested by different members. 


Thank you-Blue Sky


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Christsean (Sep 12, 2013)

Disqualified for bein a yungun!! Boo!


----------



## Christsean (Sep 12, 2013)

Bump anyway for a great company!!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Bump anyway for a great company!!



Thank you for your order and being a part of our last tester round. 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Christsean (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes sir! I can't wait for morning cardio... That's really crazy to hear coming out of my mouth.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

bump guys get your wishlist in as long as you have the 2 years with the posts to go along with it and wait for your pms


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 18, 2013)

i have not been a very active member on this forum, but i am very active on other forums where you are also a sponsor. I would love to have the chance to research the following. HOWEVER, i am very interested in researching your cabergoline as i here that in liquid form it is not very stable and looses its potency within a month. I would be very interested to research that particular research liquid.

[h=2]Exemestane 25mg per ml x 30ml[/h][h=2]Tadalafil 30 mg per ml x 30 ml[/h]
[h=2]Pramipexole 2mg per ml x 30 ml[/h]
[h=2]Cabergoline .5mg per ml x 30ml[/h]
[h=2]IGF-DES 1mg[/h][h=2]MELANOTAN II 10mg[/h][h=2]IPAMORELIN 2000mcg[/h][h=2]Blend CJC 1295 NO DAC 2MG with GHRP-6 2MG or any of these new blends[/h]


----------



## Robalo (Sep 19, 2013)

I would test:

AICAR

IGF-1 LR3 + PEG MGF

IGF-1 DES + PEG MGF


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 19, 2013)

fragment 176-191
hexarelin


----------



## jadean (Sep 19, 2013)

Bump for a solid company.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 19, 2013)

I wanted to personally thank everyone for all the positive feedback we have received across all the forums we sponsor!  We understand it's not what we say but what we do that counts at the end of the day. 

We will select our IM research testers by Sunday night 9-22-13.  This way we can get all tester orders out on Monday 9-23-13. If you are selected we will send you a pm asking for the products you are researching along with your shipping info. 

Thank you- Blue Sky 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 24, 2013)

All research testers have been selected.  We want to thank everyone that has expressed interest in researching. 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 24, 2013)

The following promos are going on right now!

*Blue Sky is now offering Buy 1 Get 1 Free and  Buy 2 get 1 Free on select peps, and Chems clearly marked on our website and listed below. No offer code needed*[/SIZE] 

*Blue Sky is also going to give you 25% off everything else in our store use promo code sky25. The 25% promo ends  9/29/13 11:59pm est. * 


*The following menu items falls into our Buy 1 Get 1 Free Category.*

GHRP-2 (5mg)
GHRP-6 (5mg)
Ipamorelin (2mg)
Hexarelin (2mg)
CJC-1295 (GRF 1-29) (2mg)
FRAGMENT 176-191 (5mg)
GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg
BPC 157 (5MG

*The following menu items falls into our Buy 2 Get 1 Free (Dual Blends) Category*

Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2 MG with GHRP-2 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with GHRP-2 5MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with GHRP-6 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with GHRP-6 5MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with Ipamorelin 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with Ipamorelin 5MG


*The following Research Liquids falls into our Buy 2 get 1 Free Category*

Clenbuterol 200mcg per ml x 30ml
Tadalafil 30 mg per ml x 30 ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg per ml x 30ml
Ketotifen Fumarate 1 MG (30ml)
Clomiphene
T3 (liothyronine)


*Any questions about these offers please feel free to contact us anytime. We are always available by email and PM 24/7*






www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

